# henge



## alexaspe

Field and topic:
STONEHENGE
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Bueno, os agradecería muchísimo que me ayudaseis a traducir el término HENGE. Para situaros en un contexto, el tema del texto a traducir es el famoso STONEHENGE del Reino Unido, ya sabeis una especie de monolitos que se desconoce su función y ya en el apartado de su construcción encuentro la siguiente frase: "Stonehenge was a large earthwork; a bank and ditch arrangement called a henge". Una posible traducción sin finalizar sería algo como "Para construir Stonehenge se necesitaba previamente una preparación del terreno, en la que la disposición de la zanja y el terraplén se denominan HENGE??? 
No sé, agradecería eternamente vuestra ayuda.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Encontré henge traducido como SOPORTE, mira el enlace:

http://etimologias.dechile.net/?dolmen

Aqui lo ponen como MONUMENTO DE BORDE CIRCULAR:

http://www.formarse.com.ar/enigmas/STONEHENGE.htm

Otro lo da como ANILLOS:

http://cv.uoc.es/~991_04_005_01_web/fitxer/perc2d.html


En fin, yo lo traducriría amalgamando las tres definiciones, o sea, el henge es un soporte en forma de anillos para formar un monumento circular, o algo así...

Saludos.


----------



## gisele73

La palabra "henge" en noruego significa "colgar" o "soporte", y el noruego es un idioma germánico, es decir que tiene la misma raíz del alemán y del inglés, así que puede que ése sea el origen de la palagra "henge" en "Stonehenge".

Saludos


----------



## alexaspe

Muchas gracias, la verdad es que yo también he encontrado muchos textos paralelos y comentan que las zanjas lo descubrió un tal John Aubrey y entonces se denominan así.
En fin, haré una explicación del término con la ayuda de más textos, gracias araceli, y también me has dado la idea gisele73 con la etimología del henge.
Muchas gracias.
Espero ayudaros en lo que necesiteis, si es que se puede. 
Saludos.


----------



## araceli

De nada, Alex.


----------



## gisele73

De nada


----------



## alfanje

Por lo que dice la wikipedia (aunque no sea totalmente fiable), estos _henge_ solamente existen en Inglaterra e Irlanda. Puede que no haya ninguna forma de describirlos en castellano con una sola palabra.


----------



## jorgepab81

Estoy aquí hablando con mis compañeros ingleses y me comentan que es un circulo de 'algo' antiguo, esto es, cualquier tipo de circulo (pueden ser hechos de menhires, piedras, maderas, etc) que tenían un propósito en la antigüedad (sacrificios, astronomía, reunión de científicos, etc).


----------



## alfanje

Es correcto, pueden ser de cualquier cosa. Por ejemplo aquí hay una foto de cómo era el woodhenge de Newgrange, cerca de Dublín:

http://alfanje.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/s6005379.jpg


----------



## Datagear

Si están dispuestos como Stonehenge, se les puede llamar "Círculo de piedras".


----------



## ihlen

Entonces el henge en "Manhattanhenge" ¿refiere a la forma del sol? Manhattanhenge se le llama a un fenómeno que ocurre un par de veces al año en Manhattan y consiste en que el sol al atardecer se alinea con la cuadrícula de las calles.
Saludos!


----------



## Litos77

ihlen said:


> Entonces el henge en "Manhattanhenge" ¿refiere a la forma del sol? Manhattanhenge se le llama a un fenómeno que ocurre un par de veces al año en Manhattan y consiste en que el sol al atardecer se alinea con la cuadrícula de las calles.
> Saludos!


 

No, yo mas bien pienso que esa palabra del Manhattanhenge es una invencion de los Estadounidenses, para relacionar con el real Stonehenge y que fuera comprensible. Por ligar el fenomeno que describes con los fenomenos solares que pasan en Stonehenge o en otros monumentos antiguos.


----------



## d.jorgemr

Según el Oxford Dictionary:

henge /hɛn(d)ʒ/ noun

a prehistoric monument consisting of a circle of stone or wooden uprights.

Monumento prehistórico consistente en un círculo de piedras o piezas de madera en posición vertical.


----------



## azkar

En castellano, para una formación circular, se utiliza el término "crómlech", que es de origen celta (bretón). Está aceptado por la RAE. 

Si consta de una sola piedra vertical (ortostato o monolito) se le llama "menhir" (mismo origen).

Si son varias, separadas y formando una línea (como los de Carnac, en Bretaña), son "alineamientos".

Cuando están juntas formando una especie de cámara o corredor (o ambas) y cubiertas por una losa (o varias), es un "dolmen".

Típicas de Baleares son las "taulas" formadas por una vertical (más grande y alta) y una horizontal a modo de dintel, que a su vez suelen encontrarse dentro de un recinto megalítico.

Además, pueden tener su propia tipología, como los dólmenes (de corredor, cista, etc.)


----------

